# MS - Access Database growing too big!!!



## hedikye (Dec 5, 2010)

My access database went from 100 megabytes to over 140 meg., and I only added a few lines of code. I cleared out my tables, compiled and compacted and repaired; and still, it's over 140 meg.

How can I get back to a managable size?


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello hedikye.

You might be interested in reading this article made by Cary Prague:

Here.

Compiling and compacting just might not be enough to reduce the overall size. Reading that article will give you great tips on how to maintain and manage your database to minimize its size.


----------

